# 2012 Cruze Transmission Problem



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which model? There are three different automatic transmissions - LS, LT/LTZ, and ECO. Also, at what speeds are you having this issue? It may be that the transmission needs to downshift to maintain your selected speed.


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

preacher said:


> My 2012 Cruze is equipped with the six-speed automatic transmission. At highway speeds, with the cruise control engaged and the air-conditioner on, when accelerating on upgrades the transmission radically downshifts into a lower gear with the engine all of a sudden exceeding 5,000 RPM. I have to manually downshift or shift to neutral to arrest the radical increase in RPM. Other than this, the transmission shifts and performs normally. I have discussed this problem with the dealer, but they do not seem to think this is a problem. Has anyone experienced this problem, and if so have you had any success in getting the dealer to correct it.


Correct me if I'm wrong - when you say accelerating you mean you punch the gas a bit to speed up/overtake right? If so, then it's perfectly normal since you request for more power to speed up quicker, the car downshifts into the lower gear. However, if you meant that while on cruise control at a set speed it *randomly* downshifts into lower gear, than that is not normal at all.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It is normal for a automatic to downshift on grades to maintain speed. If trying to overtake another car, ie speeding up, while going uphill, I can see several downshifts being needed, possibly letting the engine rev a lot. It should then upshift once the overtake is done. 

Every single GM auto I've owned/driven and most other automatics for that matter have let the engine rev far too high for the power needs going uphill. Controlling the throttle manually has been necessary. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikemfoafo (Apr 2, 2014)

Key is stuck in ignition of my 2011 Chevy Cruze and the gear won't shift from park how do I fix this problem


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

You try turning the steering wheel?


----------

